# Happy frog soil and PH



## shimmz22 (Apr 13, 2011)

hey all im currently on week 4 of my grow and my plants are in 4inch pots in happy frog soil. Me not knowing th PH of this soil is so low that i have been watering the usual 6.3 - 7.2. Many of my bottom leaves are yellowing and dieing. I also have to transplant these girls into new pots. My question is, what soil should i put them into to even the PH out? Some people say they mix Happy Frog and Fox Farm ocean forest together or i could just go with happy frog by itself or ocean forest by itself. Anyone have any input or suggestions?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 13, 2011)

Soil ph will follow water ph, doesn't sound like ph is an issue! Sounds more like the gals are way overgrown and rootbound in those 4" pots, transplant them and gently ri the roots up a bit so they will spread out some. The gals are gonna look a bit stressed while trying to repair the damages to the roots, but you have to do this or the roots will not spread and plant will suffer. Any of thse soils works...


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 13, 2011)

With either one of those, I would add some powdered dolomite lime for a more permanent pH and cal/mag solution.

Changing your waters pH is temporary at best and a pain in the butt.

ANY peat based mix should have lime added, just to keep life simple.

Wet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2011)

> With either one of those, I would add some powdered dolomite lime for a more permanent pH and cal/mag solution.


:yeahthat:


----------

